
Oumuamua Isn't from Our Solar System. Now We May Know Which Star It Came From - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.space.com/41928-where-did-oumuamua-come-from.html
======
nkoren
This thing remains just unfathomably weird.

An extra-solar object -- that's not actually the weird part; sure, we haven't
seen any before, but their existence is to be expected and is totally
reasonable. BUT...!

That shape? Asteroids don't come in that shape. They just don't. We've got
literally thousands of data points which say that doesn't happen.

And the whole changing-trajectories business? Comets do that by outgassing a
bunch of shit. But this has done it without outgassing anything detectable at
all. That's also something for which there are thousands of data points in the
"not a thing that happens" column.

Why aren't people more freaked out by this?

~~~
amarant
agreed! did someone at least try to signal it? I mean sure, it's probably an
oddly shaped rock formed from some unusual event, but still, raidosignals
aren't THAT expensive, are they?

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
[https://breakthroughinitiatives.org/news/15](https://breakthroughinitiatives.org/news/15)

No news since, so either nothing was found, or the aliens have already taken
over the Breakthrough Board.

